
Covid-19 progression: Sweden vs. Finland - unclewalter
https://covid19.fixedprecision.com/countrystats?country=Sweden&country2=Finland&percapita=true
======
rpiguy
Country with aggressive mitigation efforts versus a county with limited
mitigation. Exactly what you would expect.

It was a known trade off made by the Swedish government. Freedom and
functioning society was valued more than the difference in mortality. If the
majority of people in Sweden are ok with it then it isn’t a problem.

I’ve read nothing about how Sweden’s public feels about it. Will be
interesting to learn.

